# Nearly perfect tetra



## dirtmonkey (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm very impressed with ember tetras. I almost wish I had gotten them years ago, but then they're a lot less expensive now. Their only drawback for my planted tanks is that they don't show up well against orange-reddish plants, but once they're happy and at full color they make a mini-spectacular against the greens. Even when they're perfectly comfortable and spread out, they still tend to follow each other around in little groups and queues. I think I'll take a shot at breeding them this summer. Will have to research whether they can stay on infusoria long enough to be able to handle new hatched brine shrimp, or if I'll need to find microworms and all.









Hyphessobrycon amandae


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Oct 8, 2012)

They are beautiful. Their color just pops with the green background. I'm actually debating between these and harlequin rasboras when I flood my 40b. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ChalupaBatman (May 10, 2015)

kevinmichael77 said:


> They are beautiful. Their color just pops with the green background. I'm actually debating between these and harlequin rasboras when I flood my 40b. Thanks for sharing!


Why not both? I have both in my 125g and they do very well together. Two of my favorite species.


----------

